# Magnolia



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Keith. Here's one to kick you off. I've been offered some magnolia which was shipped to NZ in error and sold to my son's boss in a fire sale. He plans to use it for flooring but has offered me some. The timber is in rough sawn planks roughly 5 feet x 6" x 1-1/2" thick.
Because I don't want to waste any, can you tell me if it has any peculiarities I should be aware of? How does it finish? How does it turn? etc. It's not a wood commonly found in NZ (I think this particular batch came from S.America) so I can't get any local opinions.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not want to "butt in" but Magnolia is not durable and a poor flooring choice.

If it is Magnolia it is:

Magnolia spp and primarily Magnolia grandiflora

*COMMON NAMES:* Magnolia, Southern magnolia
 *DESCRIPTION:* Fine textured, Moderately dense. Easy to machine turns well 
 Close to yellow popular in appearance*
RADIAL MOVEMENT:* 5.40%*TANGENTIAL MOVEMENT:* 6.60%
*VOLUMETRIC SHRINKAGE:* 12.30%
*DURABILITY:* Poor
*SOURCE:* Magnolia grows in the Southern states of the US, ranging into eastern Texas

That being said I'll buy a piece or two and pay for shipping.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Pete, it took a couple of days to get your post moved here. Sorry for the delay.

There are about 80 species of Magnolia worldwide. Ten or so are from Central/South America. The most common species in North America is _Magnolia grandiflora_ but the wood of other species may be mixed in.

The wood is not hard or durable enough for flooring but it turns and moulds nicely. It is generally used as a secondary wood or in the construction of low end or painted items. Consider it as similar to Poplar. *HERE* is our library page for more information.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Keith. I'll pass on the opinions about it's unsuitability for flooring. I think I'll probably resaw my samples and use them for box making.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

I will send you a personel email about your order.


----------

